# Raging Russian Boar



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Here's a few pic's of a Boar mount I finished the other day----A friend won the Hunt at a local hunt club-------we traded for fire wood and road gravel-----I've only mounted 3 of these Wild Beast :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: over the years----and it was a fun project----take a look-----------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

that is very cool looking

some serious tusks on that bad boy

did it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mount Skip, beautiful as always !

That guy would have made a great looking hat !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+2 on the hat, some more fine looking work there Skip, kind of friendly looking.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work skip! Very cool


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice mount.

He might be friendly looking but they as a breed are still weird looking.

Oh what huge tusks you have,,,,all the better to eat you with. lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You've got the touch Skip--- nice work. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking mount ! Do you know what it weighed?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks great!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> HEY!!!....that looks like one of my ex girl friends!!lol


sg does that mean that youve dated some real oinkers back in the day lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet bacon............... :runforhills:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

The mount looks really great............. the girlfriend.... hmmm.... might need to start drinking again.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the real life Ms. Piggy

im guessing you like to eat bacon lol

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice mount Skip.

My, Grandma....................what big toofies you have.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

cool mount......really like life likeness...great job


----------

